# DFDS or [email protected]



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just looking at ferry crossings to France in May,it's ferry fortnight so some good prices to be had.There is not much difference in fare prices between DFDS or [email protected] anyone got a preference for either of these companies before I book.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Depends on which route you want. They only compete on Dover-Calais.

Dover-Dunkirk(convenient for some onward routes) is DFDS only. We prefer Dunkirk for ease, parking, including good area for o'night and lack of hassle with illegals. Slightly longer crossing but fares usually same as Calais. All sailings and fares come up on same DFDS page.

Geoff


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I would go Dover - Dunkerque too out of preference. DFDS ferries always seem quieter to me too, they didn't used to carry coach traffic but i am not sure if that's still the case.

JohnW


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Can I suggest the route from Newhaven to Dieppe with an aire in Dieppe and easy overnight parking in Newhaven.(DFDS)

Also there is the 20% discount for "senior members" (what does that constitute on this Forum) with a telephone booking.

Much less hassle than Dover/Calais


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

How long (time) is the crossing?

It seems to be a much greater distance than D-C or D-D...

Hmm - just looked on their site - 4hr 30 min and more expensive than the other 2 also

No thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> How long (time) is the crossing?
> 
> It seems to be a much greater distance than D-C or D-D...
> 
> ...


If you are heading south the extra time and cost pales into insignificance. I used it last year and for £155 return against about £80 for Dover Calais the 200 miles I saved easily outweighed the £35 extra.

As said Newhaven and Dieppe are far nicer that Dover and Calais the ferries are quieter as well with none of the "daytrippers".


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I've just booked DFDS for June, to Dunkirk its our third or fourth time with them 

Last time we travelled on a P&O ferry was when we lived in Germany, it was 1987 and our normal ferry Zebrugge to Felixstowe was cancelled, so we got the Zebrugge to Dover ferry, The Herald of Free Enterprise!


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

I go over several times a year, and always P&O. The frequency of sailings is about double DFDS' which means we can book exactly the time we want, and if we are a bit early on the return we often manage to get on an earlier crossing.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

mgdavid said:


> I go over several times a year, and always P&O. The frequency of sailings is about double DFDS' which means we can book exactly the time we want, and if we are a bit early on the return we often manage to get on an earlier crossing.


I stopped using P&O when they charged me more for a single (replacement) crossing that I had already paid for a return.

I had to get back a day early for family reasons but there was no room for negotiation with them - and I was on a motorbike which could have been fitted in so easily. (I know I could have bought a "flexible" ticket.)

I said at that time that I would never use them again - and I never have.

Point taken about the benefit of using Newhaven - Dieppe if travelling south.

I will have another look at their site and see how that works for us.

Thanks for the "heads up" Webby

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> Point taken about the benefit of using Newhaven - Dieppe if travelling south.
> 
> I will have another look at their site and see how that works for us.


If you do and if you qualify, use the discount offered here. If can bring the price down closer to Dover crossings.



> *Concession Fares!*
> 
> *Enjoy 20 % discount on your booking!*
> Seniors aged over 60, students aged under 25 and disabled persons are entitled to claim a 20% discount.
> ...


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I qualify :wink2: - is there a "penalty" for making a 'phone booking though??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> I qualify :wink2: - is there a "penalty" for making a 'phone booking though??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Not if making a "wrinkly rate" booking, as they require you to ring them.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We have done Newhaven/Dieppe in the past but found Newhaven not easy to get to from the north. The "coast" road was pleasant, but slow as lots of traffic on ordinary roads. Probably after 7-8 hours on motorway traveling to the Channel and then the slow road put us off. Pleasant crossing though. Got lost on way out of Dieppe:frown2:

We'll be sticking to Dover, Hull or Portsmouth from now on. Not because of the ferry companies more because of location near Motorways. Need to get to the ferry asap:laugh:

Sue


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> We have done Newhaven/Dieppe in the past but found Newhaven not easy to get to from the north. The "coast" road was pleasant, but slow as lots of traffic on ordinary roads. Probably after 7-8 hours on motorway traveling to the Channel and then the slow road put us off. Pleasant crossing though. Got lost on way out of Dieppe:frown2:
> 
> We'll be sticking to Dover, Hull or Portsmouth from now on. Not because of the ferry companies more because of location near Motorways. Need to get to the ferry asap:laugh:
> 
> Sue


The advantage to me is that we set off just in time to miss having to pay for the Dartford Crossing - that gets use to Newhaven before midnight - park up in the check-in lanes and get a good nights sleep with plenty of time for breakfast (DIY or in the port cafe) before catching the 10.00am crossing.

Also how do you get lost leaving the port at Dieppe?
Turn left - up the hill and the main road to Rouen is at the top.


----------



## harry (Jun 8, 2005)

*? DFDS or [email protected]*

Hi

What is the earliest to use the Dartford Crossing without paying?

Sleeping at the check in lanes, Newhaven,..is it reasonably quiet or are lorries on the go most of the night?

Thanks


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

harry said:


> Hi
> 
> What is the earliest to use the Dartford Crossing without paying?
> 
> ...


I think the free crossing period is 10pm to 6am so we leave between 9 and 10pm when traffic has usually quietened down.

We had no problem with noise last time we used it (Sept '14) there were 5 or 6 vans parked up together - lorries don't seem to be a problem there, no where near as many as at Dover and those that are there seem to want to get a good sleep as well.

You have to remember there are no ferries arriving and leaving all night so a much more civilised experience all round.

Compare this to the equivalent view at Dover?

http://goo.gl/maps/wUiJA

Just park up alongside the building with a "lantern" roof in the centre of the picture, check-in is 50 metres further on and opens an hour or so before the ferry leaves


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*DFDS Newhaven*

Thanks for the info on the Newhaven/Dieppe crossing

 ... just booked Aug/Sep and with the wrinkly discount it was cheaper than Dover/Calais.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We are going to Brittany again this year so are using Brittany Ferries again.

We are in Brighton for 2 nights during the may bank holiday so we are going Portsmouth to Caen overnight with a cabin and returning on a day time crossing from Roscoff to Plymouth 3 weeks later.

Booking direct it was £453 return but through the caravan Club it was £415.

regards

Geoff


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have booked with [email protected] and taken advantage of their ferry fortnight offer where pets go free if booked before 15th March.£105 return Dover/Calais with 2 hounds and decent sailing times in mid afternoon.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

DFDS were cheaper last year, but I found them more expensive for our bookings this year. 

Some of the clientele put my wife off the DFDS boat, so we're back to P&O this year. 

When I worked for P&O in Portsmouth, the crossings were decent value, but with little or no competition, the western channel routes are prohibitively expensive. (I live 11 miles from the port) . 


Food wise, I prefer P&O if you are eating on board.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

robbosps said:


> Food wise, I prefer P&O if you are eating on board.


What and double the cost of the crossing?:surprise:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

robbosps said:


> Food wise, I prefer P&O if you are eating on board.


And to arrive in France having to admit, if questioned, that you ate a meal without wine?! Mon Dieu !:surprise:You might be asked to park with the Muslims.

Anyway we would prefer to find a nice rural spot in Kent or France (according to time of crossing) . AND the catering department 'on board' our MH is superior to either DFDS or P&O - only judgeing by looks of course.

Yours Smugly,

Jean-Claude CEO,
Arthur's Mobile Bistro


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Newhaven Dieppe price ONE WAY on 15th July comes up between £82 and £131 
Santander would be £550 (one way) around the same date.
DFDS to Calais RETURN £98
Myferry Link £112.50 return
Tunnel return £152
I think France is lovely, would hate to miss it.

Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rosalan said:


> Newhaven Dieppe price ONE WAY on 15th July comes up between £82 and £131


Do you qualify for the 20% discount?

I only paid £115 return last September.


----------

